# Best Appetite Suppressant?



## gymbum (Oct 6, 2009)

Could people give their recommendations please 

x


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

eca stack makes my appetite go out the window... same as clen, would suggest dbol but since your a woman thats a no no


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Aye ECA e.g. T5's for me !

I think clen makes me hungry ?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Green Tea is actually quite effective for me, obviously EC stack. Con gave me a good tip a while back, nicotine gum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

suprised nobodys piped up with cocaine yet!!


----------



## gymbum (Oct 6, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> Green Tea is actually quite effective for me, obviously EC stack. Con gave me a good tip a while back, nicotine gum.


Nicotine gum? lol can i use it even if i dont smoke lol...

would that kinda work like chewing gum though, your chewing something so takes your mind off it?


----------



## gymbum (Oct 6, 2009)

Jem said:


> Aye ECA e.g. T5's for me !
> 
> I think clen makes me hungry ?


how many t5's do you take?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

ephedrine.............


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

gymbum said:


> Nicotine gum? lol can i use it even if i dont smoke lol...
> 
> would that kinda work like chewing gum though, your chewing something so takes your mind off it?


Yeah I don't smoke either, it's the nicotine in the gum which has the appetite suppressing qualities, nicotine is also the addictive element of cigarette smoke though  :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

gymbum said:


> how many t5's do you take?


None at the minute !

Would not like to advise someone on amounts but one in morning and another before training perhaps is enough to start with

It depends what quantities of e/c/a are in it as well Gymbum :thumbup1:

Is it solely for appetite suppression ?

that nicotine gum might be worth a shot ? but I find chewing gum just makes my tummy rumble because it's waiting for the food with all the mastication going on  [yes I said mastication:lol:]


----------



## gymbum (Oct 6, 2009)

Jem said:


> None at the minute !
> 
> Would not like to advise someone on amounts but one in morning and another before training perhaps is enough to start with
> 
> ...


lol yeah its not what i eat (to a point lol) but how much, generally i eat clean then a cheat day on a weekend... i am a sucker for sweet things though although sugar free jam is doing the trick at the moment! lol

i do have t5's but i dont know whether im getting used to them so trying to stay off them a bit, then go back on them.. dont want to get to a point when i have to take loads to get the effect


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Ephedrine,but like you say,the body will adapt to anything after a while so on/off with them.

MT2 puts me off food...but that doesnt last long enough.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Food poisoning?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

gum really is all puts me off ,but that is not long enough cos i am always bloo dy starving


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Any stim really

As suggested

ephedrine

amphetamine

clen

cocaine

caffeine

T3 can also stimulate

Duramine (if can get it)

Phen pen

Mt2 makes you feel sick (as pea head suggested) so that could work before dinner...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ephedrine or even stims like NOX or a strong black cup of coffee suppresses my appetite.

ephs are differently the worst, i cant even train on them, sends my heart rate sky rocketing, too uncomfortable.


----------

